
Fifteen years addicted to heroin, five years addicted to life (2018) - Pennieblog
https://medium.com/the-mission/15-years-addicted-to-heroin-5-years-addicted-to-life-heres-what-s-changed-5fb74cc0c767
======
umvi
> Saying yes is easy, saying no hard. But to focus on what’s important, you
> must learn how to say no.

This is so true. I still struggle telling people no. I'm a coward and just got
really good at not saying yes. Lots of "maybe" and lots of "if" (usually
impossible conditionals).

"Hey umvi, I have a great app idea, we should partner up."

"Yeah maybe, if I can finish up my current project!"

~~~
Pennieblog
This is a tough one, but with practice, it gets so much easier... I promise. I
used to really struggle with it. Give it a shot in easier circumstances and
see how you go! Baby steps - good luck!

------
RickJWagner
I love to see people winning. Kudos to this author.

~~~
Pennieblog
Thanks so much, Rick - really appreciate that!

------
nashashmi
> Having Fun is medicine for your soul. So laugh often, even if there’s
> nothing to laugh at.

I get jeered for doing this. :(

~~~
Pennieblog
That's the world we live in... but I'd do it anyway... or even when there's no
one else around :)

